

Cat brain could provide bionic eye firmware - blogimus
http://technology.newscientist.com/channel/tech/dn13953-cat-brain-could-pro%0Avide-bionic-eye-firmware.html?feedId=online-news_rss20

======
xirium
The truth is stanger than fiction. Specifically, the book Metrophage by
Richard Kadrey ( <http://project.cyberpunk.ru/lib/metrophage/> ) search for
"Jonny looked back".

